# Need dx for Heterotopic Bone Formation



## esmith (Feb 20, 2009)

How would you code for Heterotopic Bone Formation?


----------



## honey7814 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Heterotopic Bone Formation dx code*

There are a few diagnosis codes for this issue. If you have your ICD - 9 you can look up Heterotopic and it's listed with Heterotopia and you can also look under Malposition.  Also, where is the heterotopic bone formation located in the body. That will also make a difference as to what Diagnosis code you need to use. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## esmith (Feb 23, 2009)

The location is inferior to the femoral neck.


----------

